# Temporäres Verzeichnis anlegen?



## Stephan191 (2. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe einen FileChooser der aus dem angegebenen Verzeichnis die gesamten Dateien in ein Feld einliest. Soweit so gut. Jetzt möchte ich die Dateien umbenennen und was noch wichtiger ist in einem temporären Verzeichnis zwischenspeichern. 
Das Umbenennen bekomme ich ja hin, aber im Moment werden die umbenannten Dateien im gleichen Verzeichnis gespeichert in dem "Ursprungsateien" existieren. Gut gebe ich ja auch mit *.getParent(); so an. Aber wie gesagt, gibt es die Möglichkeit die umbenannten Dateien nur in einem temporären Verzeichnis zu speichern?
Hier mein Code:


```
if (dicomchooser == null){
                dicomchooser = new DicomChooser();
                dicomchooser.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);
            }
            int returnVal = dicomchooser.showOpenDialog(this);
            try{
                if(returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION){
                    File file = dicomchooser.getSelectedFile();
                    File[] files = file.listFiles();
                    System.out.println("Feld: " + files.length);
                   
                    File temp = files[1];                   
                    temp.renameTo(new File(temp.getParent(),"test"));  // Testweises umbenennen eines Files                                       
                    
                    // Den folgenden Code brauche ich um die Endung usw zu ermitteln

                    StringTokenizer st = new StringTokenizer(test, ".");
                    int x = st.countTokens();                   
                    for(int i=0;i<x;i++){
                        String token = st.nextToken();  
                        System.out.println(token);
                    }                    
                } else{
                    dicomchooser.setSelectedFile(null);
                    visualize.getrenWin().repaint();
                }                                
            } catch (Exception e1){
                System.out.println("Fehler beim Laden der Datei!");
                dicomchooser.setSelectedFile(null);
                visualize.getrenWin().repaint();
            }
```

Danke im voraus

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2005)

Siehe File.createTempFile(...)


----------



## Stephan191 (2. Apr 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für den Hinweis. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe lege ich damit nur ein temporäre Datei an und ich möchte ja ein ganzes temporäres Verzeichnis haben, in dem die Dateien abgelegt werden. Oder hab ich da was missverstanden?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2005)

Ehmm, klar, nur Datei.
Mach mal sowas

```
File tmpDir = FileSystemView.getFileSystemView().createNewFolder(parentDir);
File newDir = new File(parentDir, Long.toString(System.currentTimeMillis()));
tmpDir.renameTo(newDir);
```
OK, jetzt aber


----------



## Stephan191 (2. Apr 2005)

AHHHHH jetzt ja!
Sorry hatte mich auch etwas zweideutig ausgedrückt! Danke schon mal

Gruß Stephan


----------

